
Why Sarah Fabian Argued Against Giving Kids Toothbrushes - dankohn1
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/06/why-sarah-fabian-argued-against-giving-kids-toothbrushes/592366/
======
deogeo
It amazes me how despite so much anti-immigrant sentiment, the US still admits
more than 1 million immigrants each year [1]. Is there are reason only the
most unpopular and least effective steps are taken to reduce immigration?
Perhaps to pander to Trump voters, without jeopardizing the source of new
labor and consumers demanded by businesses?

[1] [https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/06/17/key-
finding...](https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/06/17/key-findings-
about-u-s-immigrants/)

~~~
orpep90nxkfo
Costs.

They don’t have the political power to entirely privatize immigration
policing. But their platform is “small government”, so the budgets are as tiny
as possible, which devolves right into dehumanizing results.

